# inbreeding?



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

is it ok to breed brothers and sisters from a different clutch or mother and son?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think parent to offspring is done much more than sibling x sibling are... just depends on your reasons for doing it.....inbreeding is done when one knows why and has a genentics knowledge.. which I do not...so I would not breed siblings unless I had a mentor to tell me why it would or should be a good idea.. esp with purebred pigeons.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Chayi--why are you asking this question??--you have to have a reason.
Maybe you need to read about " LINE BREEDING". Mother to son--father to daughter--Grand son to Grand mother--grand father to Grand Daughter. Breeding Sibling's --you are just asking for Problems and Trouble.
But if you have the time & Money--- Try it --Learn the Hard way like most of us did.
BUT then Again I'm just a 74 year old Dumb American --Only raced 31 years.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

There you go again calling yourself dumb! If I had a penny for everytime...nevermind....

Brother to sister is normally okay to the first degree. Meaning that the parents aren't brother and sister also. But I wouldn't recommend it unless you have a specific purpose like sky tx mentioned.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes Goldenboy
I had very good birds--Janssens--the merckx-019 bloodlines.
When My birds were 1-2-3 on the 500 mile race--Wow wish I could print the Comments.
But if you are a serious racer its 24/7 getting them ready to race.
Maybe you have noticed--the best flyers are retired people or really don't have an everday job.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sky tx said:


> Chayi--why are you asking this question??--you have to have a reason.
> Maybe you need to read about " LINE BREEDING". Mother to son--father to daughter--Grand son to Grand mother--grand father to Grand Daughter. Breeding Sibling's --you are just asking for Problems and Trouble.
> But if you have the time & Money--- Try it --Learn the Hard way like most of us did.
> BUT then Again I'm just a 74 year old Dumb American --Only raced 31 years.


If you keep saying that some will start to think that is true, and not sarcastic....lol...


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

sky tx said:


> Yes Goldenboy
> I had very good birds--Janssens--the merckx-019 bloodlines.
> When My birds were 1-2-3 on the 500 mile race--Wow wish I could print the Comments.
> But if you are a serious racer its 24/7 getting them ready to race.
> Maybe you have noticed--the best flyers are retired people or really don't have an everday job.


Send a pair my way if you still have some and we'll bring that bloodline back to the top!


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

sky tx said:


> Chayi--why are you asking this question??--you have to have a reason.
> Maybe you need to read about " LINE BREEDING". Mother to son--father to daughter--Grand son to Grand mother--grand father to Grand Daughter. Breeding Sibling's --you are just asking for Problems and Trouble.
> But if you have the time & Money--- Try it --Learn the Hard way like most of us did.
> BUT then Again I'm just a 74 year old Dumb American --Only raced 31 years.


I bet your really 47 and raced for 13 yrs. lol. Hey sky tx i rather learn the easy way. Like they say here in the island the devil is wise not cause he is the devil its cause he is old enough to know better.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

I know sky hi i was just kidding, all respect to you and your wisdom honestly. Really learn alot from you and the rest of the old timers.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Let the sire of the sire be the grandsire of the dam on the dams side ...


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

chayi--another note
I have been married to the same woman 53 years.
Married -April 13-1957


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey sky tx. What are you doing on the net. Most people i know your age won't go near the computer. LOL


----------

